# Photobook - Winchester's First 4 Months



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Breathtaking photo's! I can all but smell that new puppy smell! Can't wait to get my puppy, to be born in the next ten days or so!


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are wonderful pictures. Unfortunately I didn't have a good camera when Hudson was tiny. You are very lucky to have those. He is a great looking puppy!


----------



## afauth (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome pics! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oooh, I just LOVE your photobook! You take the BEST pictures!

Makes me feel guilty for not having one for my dogs... Hmmmm I have the photos. Something to add to the list!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I clicked and it says photo book was deleted by user?


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

mdoats said:


> I clicked and it says photo book was deleted by user?


I think it was just a hiccup. It should be working now.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Makes me feel guilty for not having one for my dogs... Hmmmm I have the photos. Something to add to the list!


Well, I haven't ordered it yet. Just put it together. I'm waiting to see if they have any kind of great specials. Even at $12.49 it's a good deal though. I made a book yesterday for my sister-in-law when the books were 50% off. I can't wait to get it.

Oh, and to answer the question about my camera, it is a Canon 5D.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Those are wonderful pictures! That is such a great idea as well!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Ambesi said:


> Well, I haven't ordered it yet. Just put it together. I'm waiting to see if they have any kind of great specials. Even at $12.49 it's a good deal though. I made a book yesterday for my sister-in-law when the books were 50% off. I can't wait to get it.
> 
> Oh, and to answer the question about my camera, it is a Canon 5D.


I have made one before, the hard part is the time is takes to make one! (That and loading all the photos) Ordering is EASY!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Love it!! I can't beleive how grown up he is getting...


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice book. I also saw on your site that you like The Pioneer Woman...I just recently started reading her blog, and I love it!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ambesi said:


> Well, I haven't ordered it yet. Just put it together. I'm waiting to see if they have any kind of great specials. Even at $12.49 it's a good deal though. I made a book yesterday for my sister-in-law when the books were 50% off. I can't wait to get it.
> 
> Oh, and to answer the question about my camera, it is a Canon 5D.



Aw bummer, I posted a coupon code a couple weeks ago for a FREE photobook from Shutterfly... they always have specials, so definitely wait 

Awesome photos!! It'll be a great book to have.


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

Excellent shots!!! Winchester is sooooo cute too!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures!! Your little Winchester is growing up so fast!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

beautiful pics you got there !! I did a book of Tom's first year and it turned out quite well, I keep meaning to do some more when I get time


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Nice book. I also saw on your site that you like The Pioneer Woman...I just recently started reading her blog, and I love it!


I love her blog too! Her recipes are to die for, her stories are hilarious, her photographs are gorgeous, and her giveaways are fantastic! I just wish less people entered them. Her latest giveaway had over 35,000 entries. Yikes!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, fantastic job! I love those Shutterfly books and the price has really come down!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wonderful pictures.You are a really gifted photographer. Do u shoot in auto,raw or manual?


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

olik said:


> wonderful pictures.You are a really gifted photographer. Do u shoot in auto,raw or manual?


Thank you!!! I always shoot in manual.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What manual settings do you like to use? For example for you cover photo, what are your settings. Thanks!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

sammydog said:


> What manual settings do you like to use? For example for you cover photo, what are your settings. Thanks!


Oh my! That's a tough question. It all depends on the situation. That particular picture is as follows: ISO 100, f4, 1/125. Typically, I shoot with a low aperture though. I like a very shallow DOF. Indoor shots will typically have a higher ISO.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! I am going to play with my camera this weekend!


----------



## Sarah_85 (Dec 5, 2008)

what a beautiful book  gorgeous photos


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

what an amazing book, it will be a wonderful keepsake...and winchester is a beautiful dog!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ambesi said:


> Thank you!!! I always shoot in manual.


 OK, i am seriously need to get my butt moving manual direction.Where is this big book about camera?


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

What a great book.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job. Your photos of Winchester are simply amazing.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Need to make a coffee table book out of this, it's wonderful!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love Winchester


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Free photobook coupon code from Shutterfly!!


Promo code: MYBOOK
Offer ends
November 16, 2009


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, very nice! I've played with Scrapblog but haven't tried Shutterfly. I've used Snapfish before, but haven't been there since I found Scrapblog. Can you download your pages to your computer and print them from home?

As always, your work is frame worthy and your subject is perfect! I've put a GOOD camera on my Christmas List...and one of Steve's Calenders.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> Free photobook coupon code from Shutterfly!!
> 
> Promo code: MYBOOK
> Offer ends
> November 16, 2009


Thanks for sharing this code. Unfortunately, when I tried it said I couldn't use it on my account.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 31, 2009)

Winchester is adorable!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ambesi said:


> Thanks for sharing this code. Unfortunately, when I tried it said I couldn't use it on my account.



Oh bummer! I thought anyone could use them!


----------



## jendmb (Jan 13, 2008)

great job on the photobook. he is adorable!


----------

